

Traditional vs Conventional - aubreyrhodes
http://www.acrhodes.com/blog/2013/05/01/this-aint-your-mothers-particle-collider.html

======
autotravis
> "You can argue that I'm being a curmudgeon, but words are important. They
> shape the way we think."

Word.

